
Haskell wikibook [pdf version] - galfarragem
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Haskell.pdf
======
galfarragem
HTML version:
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell)

